# Error Code 650 - SWF T1501C



## Fireman12 (Sep 12, 2009)

I think I have seen a message about error code 650 on a SWF T1501C on this forum before but it didn' answer my question. I am new to this forum but need to know if anybody can help me. I get the code when I used a new thumb drive. It says the usb is not ready...Any help out there?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Is your thumb drive in the first slot closest to you??


----------



## Fireman12 (Sep 12, 2009)

yes....I was using a 2GB and it is full so I decided to purchase a 16GB and transfer all my files to it and when I inserted the new one in my machine it acts like it doesn't recognize it. It also is the same brand...


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Did you try the old one? is it a sandisk??


----------



## Fireman12 (Sep 12, 2009)

The old one works fine.. Yes it is a sandisk


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

OK, you need to reformat the 16GB and then transfer the files again. Sandisk for some reason need to be formatted before they can be used. Our first Sandisk was formatted during our SWF class by our instructior.

Hope this helps..


----------



## Fireman12 (Sep 12, 2009)

You know now that you mention that I think we formatted our s too in the class. did you go to Tampa?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Yep.. and maybe you remember but Pat proly complained about the Sandisk.. because it needs to be formatted before you can use it..


----------



## Fireman12 (Sep 12, 2009)

yep.....she's so funny..have you ever heard her say....well-did you read the book?


----------



## Fireman12 (Sep 12, 2009)

I also bought a toshiba 16GB and it did the same thing...I am just wondering if it's the size of it thats giving the machine a problem?


----------



## shellyky (Jun 16, 2009)

ive heard only the 'cheapies' work with the machines like the kind you find by the registers at electronics stores...its somethign to do with the formatting needing to be FAT and not NTFS (or vice versa, i dont know which one it needs, i still roll a floppy disk lol)


----------



## Fireman12 (Sep 12, 2009)

oh ok.. when i bought the 16 i was trying to keep it to only one stick. Thank you for that bit of info.....


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

We got a nice one from Staples it was a Staples brand and it didn't need to be formatted.


----------



## Fireman12 (Sep 12, 2009)

well i appreciate yalls help...i will pick up a cheapy and see if it does the trick...if not..i'll be calling tampa monday..thanks.....mark


----------



## suzyq (Apr 6, 2011)

So glad this history is out there.....I wanted to get rid of so many floppys and convert to thumb drives for my SWF......your response FatKat was exactly the issue....I used a cheapy USB devise and the machine was able to read the file!!! Thank you for keeping these records out there that provides valuable information and expertise!


----------

